# Enclosures in 2hr Fire rated ceiling



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm getting a few conflicting stories about what I can and cannot put up in a 2hr fire rated ceiling (local inspector and next county over local inspector). They are putting up 2-5/8" drywall sheets on 1st floor ceiling of a 2 story retail. J-boxes, Cans?, snub out wires (flourescents), etc....Customer needs about 50 lights total in complex. I know it's in the nfpa but i'm too lazy...any guidance


----------



## Bkessler (Oct 8, 2005)

You may have to wrap all the ceiling boxes with those fire stop patches, its a wad of fire stopping that is about 6" by 9" and 1/4" thick. I have had to use them on common walls with garages and common walls in condo's.


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*patches*

I'll probably need at least 30-40. How much are them things? I was reading about some sort of putty thats fire rated as well. Kind of like a caulking gun. That might be cheaper for the amount I need. Any links if you know any would be nice.

Thx


----------



## pulpfiction32 (Feb 11, 2007)

hey Bubbles, You should talk to the GC about having the fire stop guys handle putting the patches on your boxes whenever possible push it on to someone else thats what i have done in the past


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*fire*

nice...I like your way of thinking


----------



## Bubbles (Sep 27, 2007)

*J-Boxes very deep*

Anyone seen any nail on plastic boxes that are 1.75-2.0 inches deep past stud once nailed or secured?? My distributor knows of nothing and even with ext. boxes or adjustable boxes they don't extend that far I don't think?? 2 inch Drywall on ceilings


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

Why not use a 1900 with a 2" mud ring?


----------

